# Tall Pines info



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Anybody know what they set up this morning?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Triple with 2 retired. Key bird under the early morning sun.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Talked to a buddy of mine that is running the Q ....... he said its REALLY hot !!!!

Hope judges/handlers dont put any dogs in danager. Another friend was training in Georgia yesterday and his dog went down, scary, but she is ok.

Good luck to all,


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I heard the same thing. Hot and the grass is tall.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Qual Report.

1st series was a blood bath. 27 dogs ran. ONLY 13 called back to the 2nd. Dogs eliminated themselves.

It was a triple with NO retired's. Dogs had a terrible time with the flyer...... I was told. 

Hot with no wind


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

I shot the flyer and the dogs would be within 3 yards of the bird downwind and have to put on a big hunt. A lot of dogs wanted to go back to the middle bird twice.

Land Bind had 14 dogs run out of 26 running. Though the fall of the middle bird. Called back 11 to the water blind.

Water blind was a down the shore blind and 9 made it through.

Forth was a double with the memory angled to the opposite shore retired. Dogs that I saw run it had a lot of touble with the long retired memory bird. I know they got done, but I don't hae the placements.


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

1st 31
2nd 19
3rd 16
4th 21
RJ. 12
Jams 24,29
Congrats To All


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

grat said:


> 1st 31
> 2nd 19
> 3rd 16
> 4th 21
> ...


1st 31 - Lindy
2nd 19 - Tule
3rd 16 - Carbon
4th 21 - Hoss
RJ. 12 - T-Bone
Jams:
24 - Thief
29 - Chip

Proud Mama Regards


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good on Ms Becky and Hoss for finishing!


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Congratulations Ms. Becky!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Way to go Becky !!!!

Awesome job with Hoss !!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Good on Ms Becky and Hoss for finishing!


 
They did more than finish - they placed!! I could not be happier for Team Hoss!!

A big Woo Hoo coming your way!!

Andy


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Becky and Hoss looked great. Hoss worked very hard for her all day.

Congratulations Becky. You deserve it.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Yahooooo Becky and Hoss!!!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

A big congrats to our training partners Gene and Renee Evans on finishing their first Q with their golden female Lindy. This was supposed to be Gene's hunting dog but Renee was determined to run field trials and has given up tennis and the country club for daily training at the farm with our black dogs. We don't think Lindy even knows she's not a lab. Exclusively farm trained and handled by Renee. Well done on your first BLUE!!!!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Frank Jones said:


> A big congrats to our training partners Gene and Renee Evans on finishing their first Q with their golden female Lindy. This was supposed to be Gene's hunting dog but Renee was determined to run field trials and has given up tennis and the country club for daily training at the farm with our black dogs. We don't think Lindy even knows she's not a lab. Exclusively farm trained and handled by Renee. Well done on your first BLUE!!!!


I ran that Q with Renne Evans, she and her dog may be farm trained and handled, but they sure don't look like it. I have seen few (including big time PROS) that are as smooth and polished as this team. This won't be their only blue, believe me.

A wonderful couple, she and her husband,... with a great dog!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

How is the derby coming along?


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

lablove said:


> I ran that Q with Renne Evans, she and her dog may be farm trained and handled, but they sure don't look like it. I have seen few (including big time PROS) that are as smooth and polished as this team. This won't be their only blue, believe me.
> 
> A wonderful couple she and her husband are,... with a great dog!



Jim-

BIG Congrats on your 3rd place with your "hunt test dog"!! ;-)

And Becky-two bandanas up for you & Hoss!! way to go!!

M


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Wow, Becky!!!! That is terrific for both you and Hoss. And here you were looking for sympathy since you are so battered you can barely move!!!! Next time you get tossed from a horse, enter a trial quickly as it seemed to have brought you luck---might play the lottery as well.

I am truly delighted for the two of you!

Ms. Glenda


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series
1,6,8,9,10,13,14,15,16,18,20,21,23,25,26,27,28

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

1,6,8,9,10,13,14,15,16,18,20,21,23,25

14 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 4th series 

1,8,9,10,13,14,15,16,18,23

10 total


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats to Ms Becky!
I didn't get to meet her, but my husband did....

Also, Jim Harvey and Carbon, good job!! You guys are a real team!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results
1st- #18 Bones H/ Mike Ough O/Benjy Griffith
2nd-#13 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#9 Tinker H/Jerry Day O/Brad & Sonya Bowyer
4th-#10 Oz-Mo H/Mike Ough O/Brian Cockfield

RJ-#23 T-Bone H/Keith Farmer O/Greg Boree

Jams- 16,15,14,8,1

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series
2,7,9,11,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,23,26,29,30,31,35,40,42,44,47,50,51,52,55

25 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results
1st- Tommy Parrish - sorry I don't know which dog
2nd-Elizabeth Wilson- sorry again don't know which dog
3rd-#4 Mollie -O/H Keith Pharr
4th- Dave Smith sorry again!! Don't know which dog
RJ was also Dave Smith

that's all the info I got!!! Congrats to all!!


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrats Brian on Oz-Mo's 4th in the derby!! 

Tara


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

RockyDog said:


> 1st 31 - Lindy
> 2nd 19 - Tule
> 3rd 16 - Carbon
> 4th 21 - Hoss
> ...


 
*YIPEEEEEEEEEEE my hoss man!!!!!! Yeah! this calls for a dairy queen!!!!! *


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Derby results
> 1st- #18 Bones H/ Mike Ough O/Benjy Griffith
> 2nd-#13 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
> 3rd-#9 Tinker H/Jerry Day O/Brad & Sonya Bowyer
> ...


Congrats to yours, Ken and Rosie 2nd place.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Becky and Team Hoss! 

John


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

_*Alrighty for Ms. Becky and Hoss!!!*_- congratulations on the placement.... Cookies and ice cream abound!!! 

Your fans in Wisconsin, Jeff and Lydia


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

tjw_128 said:


> Congrats Brian on Oz-Mo's 4th in the derby!!
> 
> Tara


Hey, saw this after I answered your message. Thank you. Congrats to Mike Ough and Sandhill on the win too.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulatios Becky on your placement with Hoss!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

41 dogs called back to Open land blind
11 dogs called back to do Open water blind
5 dogs called back to do the Open water marks.
Not sure, but heard Open water marks was a double.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

What kind of land blind did they have?


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Wade said:


> What kind of land blind did they have?


A tough one.


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Does anyone have the complete Open and Amateur placements? 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

3blackdogs said:


> _*Alrighty for Ms. Becky and Hoss!!!*_- congratulations on the placement....


Yeeha!! You GO GIRL!!!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulations to Becky and Hoss!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Frank Jones said:


> A big congrats to our training partners Gene and Renee Evans on finishing their first Q with their golden female Lindy. This was supposed to be Gene's hunting dog but Renee was determined to run field trials and has given up tennis and the country club for daily training at the farm with our black dogs. We don't think Lindy even knows she's not a lab. Exclusively farm trained and handled by Renee. Well done on your first BLUE!!!!


That is very nice...Congratulations!!

Becky..and "Hoss", Too  

Judy


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

AM

1st. 47
2nd. 20
3rd. 51
4th. 16
RJ. 9


Lots of Jams


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Anyone want to give a shot at describing the land blind in the Open that took out 30 dogs?


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

A very proud moment for both Renee and Lindy and Becky and Hoss. Congratulations! They are both amateur trainers, work hard, and deserve this wonderful time. And Renee and Lindy, I think that Phoenix was up there holding a star over his baby girl.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Wade said:


> Anyone want to give a shot at describing the land blind in the Open that took out 30 dogs?


There were 2 blinds a long blind about 300 yards out placed in front of a tree and for the short blind, there was birdboy seated in a chair about 150 yards from the line. A bird was placed about 5 yards in front of him. Dog and handler came to the line and the bird boy at the short station fired a gun and threw a poison bird right to left. Dog had to pick up short bird in front of the birdboy first, then go under the arc of the poison bird to pick up the long blind.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations to Becky and Hoss.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> A big congrats to our training partners Gene and Renee Evans on finishing their first Q with their golden female Lindy. This was supposed to be Gene's hunting dog but Renee was determined to run field trials and has given up tennis and the country club for daily training at the farm with our black dogs. We don't think Lindy even knows she's not a lab. Exclusively farm trained and handled by Renee. Well done on your first BLUE!!!!


Renee and Lindy looked GREAT! A huge congratulations to both of them. You Go Girls!
And a big thanks to all of you for your kind comments. Hoss was an extra good boy and really tried. I am very very blessed to have a senior citizen team mate who still enjoys the game.


----------



## Bob Meier (Jan 8, 2004)

Congratulations to Elizabeth for her Open second with Woody and her Amateur second with Yankee! Great job E ! Also to Dave Didier and Dave Opseth for their Am. placements. Dave Smith has a happy team this morning.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Holy-Cow! Didn't know that Woody got the second! Congrats to you Elizabeth! Golden moments.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Bob Meier said:


> Congratulations to Elizabeth for her Open second with Woody and her Amateur second with Yankee! Great job E ! Also to Dave Didier and Dave Opseth for their Am. placements. Dave Smith has a happy team this morning.


Absolutely! That's GREAT - way to go Elizabeth, Dave, Dave and Dave. And a HUGE congratulations, too, to Am winner Jon and Birdy!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Bob Meier said:


> Congratulations to Elizabeth for her Open second with Woody and her Amateur second with Yankee! Great job E ! Also to Dave Didier and Dave Opseth for their Am. placements. Dave Smith has a happy team this morning.


Youbetcha! Big congrats to Elizabeth, Dave and Dave! And, yes to Becky and Hoss too. (Didn't think I'd leave you out didja, Beckmeister?  )


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

WOHOO from up north for Woody, Yankee and that blonde women who drives the truck for them. Elizabeth I am very happy you.

Big hugs,

Mary Beth


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Roger Perry said:


> There were 2 blinds a long blind about 300 yards out placed in front of a tree and for the short blind, there was birdboy seated in a chair about 150 yards from the line. A bird was placed about 5 yards in front of him. Dog and handler came to the line and the bird boy at the short station fired a gun and threw a poison bird right to left. Dog had to pick up short bird in front of the birdboy first, then go under the arc of the poison bird to pick up the long blind.




THANKS Roger. That sounds like one tough SOB. One could see how they lost 30 dogs!!


----------



## Charlie Hines (Sep 6, 2004)

The Land Blind was typical with respect to concept -- poison bird with the line to the blind under the arc --there was a road running along the midportion of the blind -- the instructions were to stay off (do not run on) the road as the road was not on line to the blind -- the wind was left to right --the road was on the right and the line to the blind was thru tall grass -- most of the dogs would give into the wind fading to the right and end up on the road -- once on the road they would not cast back into the cover instead run the road -- there were some great land blinds run but most of those dogs were not able to do the water blind
Charlie


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Charlie, am I correct to picture the 2 lines were nearly on top of one another? Short blind directly in front of the poison bird thrower. Long blind ran under arc of poison bird. 
Getting them to take the same line isn't always an easy thing to do. They know they are not suppose to go back to where they just came from.

Now factor in what you just mentioned and you have a tough one. 

I haven't noticed to many land blinds take out 30 dogs like that very often.


----------



## Charlie Hines (Sep 6, 2004)

the factors -- wind, cover and the road worked against the dogs -- there was plenty of room under the arc of the throw -- the fact that the short blind was placed in front of the poison bird thrower should have helped the handlers -- what actually happened was the handlers would misjudge the location of the short blind and take 5 to 10 whistles to get the bird -- going for the long bird the handlers kept the dogs close to the pb thrower to avoid the pb and would end up close to the road -- once on the road the dogs would not go back into the cover -- tough yes -- impossible no


----------



## Charlie Hines (Sep 6, 2004)

my attempt at diagraming the blind failed -- it appears everything is in line and that was not the case
Charlie


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Charlie!!! See you in a few weeks at CMRC, Minnesota.


----------

